# Which DC controller to choose?



## Irkutsker (Jul 6, 2020)

Hello

I have some DC version locos. Previously to control those locos I used Bachman's controller. Now that controller is broken and unusable so I'm looking to buy a new controller. Can you advise which controller to use below( see atach pictures):
1. Power Pack and Speed Controller - Blue (because my layout uses E-Z bachmann track)
2. Walther: DC Train Controller - 2Amps, Up to 24 Volt-Amphere, 16-Volt Accessory Output
3. MRC 1370 RailPower Model Train PowerPack HO and N Gauge Trains Sets 





























Thanks


----------



## vette-kid (May 2, 2020)

I'd stay away from that bachmann, that's about a cheap as they get. I can't speak to the Walter's. The 1370 is a solid unit though, I have that in my workshop for testing locos. 

Sent from my SM-G781U using Tapatalk


----------



## CTValleyRR (Jul 26, 2014)

A few months ago, you were here asking all kinds of questions about DCC sets and how to mix and match pieces. Now you want to know about DC sets? 

I'm starting to wonder, are these REAL questions that you're facing, or are you just trolling us?


----------



## Irkutsker (Jul 6, 2020)

CTValleyRR said:


> A few months ago, you were here asking all kinds of questions about DCC sets and how to mix and match pieces. Now you want to know about DC sets?
> 
> I'm starting to wonder, are these REAL questions that you're facing, or are you just trolling us?


Maybe we haven't exchanged much to understand each other's needs, but I have absolutely no intention of creating any trolls in 4rum.
When starting out in the world of train modeling I was advised to use HO scale and DCC version and I followed that advice. I have a 2x4 layout and about 50 DCC locos with sound. But old locos usually only have DC version, upgrading to DCC is not simple. Because of my interest in those models, I bought some DC locos. Since there is only one layout, mainly used for DCC locos, I asked everyone if it is possible to use the same layout to operate DCC and DC loco (of course run separately, not convert DCC to DC by 1 switch). After a while I found it necessary to have a separate DC controller, even the layout is dedicated to DC locos, so I started to learn about the DC controllers of the brands and seek advice before deciding to buy.


----------



## Irkutsker (Jul 6, 2020)

vette-kid said:


> I'd stay away from that bachmann, that's about a cheap as they get. I can't speak to the Walter's. The 1370 is a solid unit though, I have that in my workshop for testing locos.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G781U using Tapatalk


Thanks
I am currently using MRC prodigy Advance for DCC loco. However, MRC for DC is mostly used (on Ebay) or outstock (from MRC's website).


----------



## CTValleyRR (Jul 26, 2014)

Irkutsker said:


> Maybe we haven't exchanged much to understand each other's needs, but I have absolutely no intention of creating any trolls in 4rum.
> When starting out in the world of train modeling I was advised to use HO scale and DCC version and I followed that advice. I have a 2x4 layout and about 50 DCC locos with sound. But old locos usually only have DC version, upgrading to DCC is not simple. Because of my interest in those models, I bought some DC locos. Since there is only one layout, mainly used for DCC locos, I asked everyone if it is possible to use the same layout to operate DCC and DC loco (of course run separately, not convert DCC to DC by 1 switch). After a while I found it necessary to have a separate DC controller, even the layout is dedicated to DC locos, so I started to learn about the DC controllers of the brands and seek advice before deciding to buy.


OK. Thanks for that. Probably should share a shortened version of that up front, to save confusion and improve communication.

For a DC controller, you really can't beat MRC products. Don't go cheap here, you will regret it.


----------



## vette-kid (May 2, 2020)

Irkutsker said:


> Thanks
> I am currently using MRC prodigy Advance for DCC loco. However, MRC for DC is mostly used (on Ebay) or outstock (from MRC's website).


I would not be too afraid if it's used, like new condition. I see several on ebay right now that look pretty good. 

Sent from my SM-G781U using Tapatalk


----------



## Old_Hobo (Feb 20, 2014)

If you can’t find one, I know my train store has just found a dozen of them (used) in an estate collection….
All have been tested and work like new…..


----------



## Irkutsker (Jul 6, 2020)

vette-kid said:


> I would not be too afraid if it's used, like new condition. I see several on ebay right now that look pretty good.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G781U using Tapatalk


I found this item on ebay








MRC 1370 RailPower Model Train PowerPack HO and N Gauge Trains Sets New | eBay


<p dir="ltr" style="margin-top:0; margin-bottom:0;">MRC 1370 RailPower Model Train PowerPack HO and N Gauge Trains Sets New. Open Box, new. </p>



www.ebay.com




.
Is this type OK?


----------



## vette-kid (May 2, 2020)

You could do better on price probably, but I see nothing wrong with that unit. 

Sent from my SM-G781U using Tapatalk


----------



## Irkutsker (Jul 6, 2020)

vette-kid said:


> You could do better on price probably, but I see nothing wrong with that unit.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G781U using Tapatalk


I have read through user reviews about the MRC 1370 powerpack. Someone said: power to run multiple locomotives ? Do you use it to run multiple locos on the same DC layout? So those locos run at the same speed?


----------



## OilValleyRy (Oct 3, 2021)

I would guess by multiple locos being powered they mean a rudimentary brute force consist with no speed matching.

Side note, a 2x4ft HO layout? I’d be interested in seeing photos of that. Sounds like some tight clearance industrial switching. Also the same dimensions as my workbench (originally built to be a logging time-saver) so piques my curiosity.


----------



## CTValleyRR (Jul 26, 2014)

Irkutsker said:


> I have read through user reviews about the MRC 1370 powerpack. Someone said: power to run multiple locomotives ? Do you use it to run multiple locos on the same DC layout? So those locos run at the same speed?


DC is not DCC. No matter how powerful the power pack, you can't individually power locomotives with it. Everything on the track runs at the same DC voltage (speed may not be the same due to the individual drive trains).


----------



## vette-kid (May 2, 2020)

Irkutsker said:


> I have read through user reviews about the MRC 1370 powerpack. Someone said: power to run multiple locomotives ? Do you use it to run multiple locos on the same DC layout? So those locos run at the same speed?


It certainly has the power to run multiple locos, but it's DC, so they will all run the same speed. No independent control. Most any DC pack should have sufficient power to run a double header, or even a triple. My experience anyway. I have used mine to run two at the same time without issue. 

Sent from my SM-G781U using Tapatalk


----------



## CHRlSTIAN (Jan 13, 2022)

OilValleyRy said:


> Side note, a 2x4ft HO layout? I’d be interested in seeing photos of that.


Me too !


----------



## SF Gal (11 mo ago)

I like the reliability of MRC products









...you can find some good used deals at train swap meets too. 
I picked up this one for $30 back in December.
They are robust and dependable, IMO.


----------



## mesenteria (Oct 29, 2015)

Irkutsker said:


> I have read through user reviews about the MRC 1370 powerpack. Someone said: power to run multiple locomotives ? Do you use it to run multiple locos on the same DC layout? So those locos run at the same speed?


Depending on internal gearing, locomotives will not run the same speed, but even if they are close to the same speed, you can couple them together for what is called a 'consist'. In the hobby, we call is 'MUing', or 'multiple unit'. Your DCC manual has instructions for making a 'consist.' But, in DC, you just couple locomotives together that come close to running the same speed with the same voltage.

As you surely know, when voltage is put to the rails in analog/DC, all locomotives move at the same time. Depending on their orientation relative to the rails, they may not all move in the same direction. So, you CAN run multiple locomotives with one DC power pack, but you have to figure out how to make them run without making unwanted contact with each other, or how to make two or more of them pull the same train.


----------



## Blue North (12 mo ago)

mesenteria said:


> Depending on internal gearing, locomotives will not run the same speed, but even if they are close to the same speed, you can couple them together for what is called a 'consist'. In the hobby, we call is 'MUing', or 'multiple unit'. Your DCC manual has instructions for making a 'consist.' But, in DC, you just couple locomotives together that come close to running the same speed with the same voltage.
> 
> As you surely know, when voltage is put to the rails in analog/DC, all locomotives move at the same time. Depending on their orientation relative to the rails, they may not all move in the same direction. So, you CAN run multiple locomotives with one DC power pack, but you have to figure out how to make them run without making unwanted contact with each other, or how to make two or more of them pull the same train.


Right, they sure don't run the same speed! Voltage definitely is not equaling speed on my simple DC oval where my locos range from 12 seconds around the lap for the Mantua 4-6-2 to 10 seconds for the Walthers F9A and F7B (each separately) to 8 seconds for the Mehano 4-6-2 to less than 6 seconds for the Hornby Mallard. (Afraid to go to the max on that one.) I have run two on there at the same time but not for long!


----------



## GNfan (Jun 3, 2016)

There is some sort of incompatibility problem between "lower end" MRC uinits and locomotives sold under the "Rapido" brand. If you have a lot of those, you might want to reconsider MRC. This is from MRC's website:

*ATTENTION: MRC has proudly manufactured Power Packs since 1947 and has sold more than 1 Million products to satisfied customers in North America without any issue during this time. Evidently, Rapido Trains, a relatively new train manufacturer has allegedly not made their locomotives suitable for use with MRC's 1300 & 1370 Power Packs, which have used the same tried and true technology for the last 25 years with UL Certification.*


----------



## 65446 (Sep 22, 2018)

eBay > "DC train controller" ...


----------



## Old_Hobo (Feb 20, 2014)

When I run 2 locomotives together, I make sure they are the same manufacturers…..2 Protos, 2 Athearns, etc….

Different manufactures will likely not run close to the same speed…..


----------



## 65446 (Sep 22, 2018)

*PS*.
Hoping you're cognizant of the fact that if you have an analog (which it is) DC 'power pack' (what it's called, as opposed to a 'transformer' which is AC), and even if it has 2 speed handles, all trains will roll at the same time unless you have your rails broken into (electronic) longest train-length gapped-blocks affording the ability to turn off and on power in each block, separately via (usually) a panel near throttle with SPST toggle switches, mounted, one for each block.. If any/all blocks are 'on' any/all trains will roll..To prevent this, block is/are turned off under loco(s) *not* wanted to roll...

Hoping too I'm not insulting your intelligence, that, if you ever go *DCC* the need for blocks is eliminated entirely as engines only move when their individual digital address is selected on the keypad.
Multiple trains can be running as well..The DCC Diff is they're all still independent, same as 1:1 scale...
Any other engines either sit noticeably idling, or are shut off completely, on the keypad as well..
Not to mention all the other wonderful features of DCC control... 🏚🛤🌵


----------



## Lemonhawk (Sep 24, 2013)

Actually it can get worse. With two throttles, you use DPDT center off switches on each block in order to select which throttle you want to use.


----------



## Irkutsker (Jul 6, 2020)

vette-kid said:


> I'd stay away from that bachmann, that's about a cheap as they get. I can't speak to the Walter's. The 1370 is a solid unit though, I have that in my workshop for testing locos.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G781U using Tapatalk


I ordered 1 MRC 1370 device, it uses 120V input (American model).
Connecting to the DC track as shown below?









Thanks


----------



## vette-kid (May 2, 2020)

That's correct

Sent from my SM-G781U using Tapatalk


----------



## prrfan (Dec 19, 2014)

GNfan said:


> There is some sort of incompatibility problem between "lower end" MRC uinits and locomotives sold under the "Rapido" brand. If you have a lot of those, you might want to reconsider MRC. This is from MRC's website:
> 
> *ATTENTION: MRC has proudly manufactured Power Packs since 1947 and has sold more than 1 Million products to satisfied customers in North America without any issue during this time. Evidently, Rapido Trains, a relatively new train manufacturer has allegedly not made their locomotives suitable for use with MRC's 1300 & 1370 Power Packs, which have used the same tried and true technology for the last 25 years with UL Certification.*


That’s some good information. Thanks for posting that. I’ve got a 1300 on one line but no Rapido locos. Maybe this is a case for not using this older equipment but I’ll leave that to others to sort out.


----------



## lockupman (May 13, 2021)

I am currently using An MRC Railpower 1300 (works well) but hooked up to Aristo-craft Train engineer walk-around wireless control system I just purchased the Aristo-craft works a treat very pleased with it.


----------



## Irkutsker (Jul 6, 2020)

vette-kid said:


> That's correct
> 
> Sent from my SM-G781U using Tapatalk


Thanks
I used MRC 1370 to control Roco 43326 German Steam Locomotive BR 58-DC loco. It runs OK, but I don't understand why it can't run backwards ?


----------



## MichaelE (Mar 7, 2018)

That is an old locomotive. the gears may be so worn in the forward direction that they will not mesh properly anymore in reverse from the backlash. Also check that the side rods are tight on the drivers and that your traction tires on the tender are in good condition.


----------



## Tigger (Dec 19, 2021)

I'm planning on 2 separate DC tracks on the table . 75 to 80% of the rest will be DCC and they will not be connected. I have the old Tyco 988V units, 2 of them. One was mine from back in the 70's and the other was included in an ebay box cars purchase. They both work fine and I can run 2 locos at the same time w/o issue either hooked together or not. But like said, 1 is always faster than the other. These units have AC and DC outputs and are right around 18 volts dc. I checked with a multimeter. Forward and reverse. One of these units looks like someone stepped on it, its smashed pretty good but still works. What is the advantage of the MCR 1370 over these Tyco's . more power? More precise Speed control? They seems to have everything the MCR unit has except for a master switch. thanks


----------



## vette-kid (May 2, 2020)

Irkutsker said:


> Thanks
> I used MRC 1370 to control Roco 43326 German Steam Locomotive BR 58-DC loco. It runs OK, but I don't understand why it can't run backwards ?


So when you flip the direction control what happens with the train? Nothing? Humming sound? Any movement at all? If you give it a judge with your hand dies it help? As suggested, it may just be old and need of a clean and lube. For whatever reason they seem to free up easier forward than reverse. 

Sent from my SM-G781U using Tapatalk


----------



## Irkutsker (Jul 6, 2020)

vette-kid said:


> So when you flip the direction control what happens with the train? Nothing? Humming sound? Any movement at all? If you give it a judge with your hand dies it help? As suggested, it may just be old and need of a clean and lube. For whatever reason they seem to free up easier forward than reverse.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G781U using Tapatalk


It runs forward very well, but when it goes back, it stands still, without any movement.


----------



## vette-kid (May 2, 2020)

First two things I would try:

First, give it a nudge and see if you get any movement or sound. 

Second, check voltage at the track of output from controller. Just to eliminate the bad controller possibility. Or try another locomotive of you have one. 

After that you looking at opening it up, clean and lube all gears. 

Sent from my SM-G781U using Tapatalk


----------



## Irkutsker (Jul 6, 2020)

vette-kid said:


> First two things I would try:
> 
> First, give it a nudge and see if you get any movement or sound.
> 
> ...


Thanks
I tried with another steam loco also from Roco. It works forward and backward normally.


----------



## Tigger (Dec 19, 2021)

I did some checking: The MRC 1370 specs are 120v AC 60Hz-- 15v dc and 19 v AC Total is 18 Va
The Tyco 988V is 120 v AC 60Hz----- 18v dc and 20v AC But the total is only 6 va output. I'll be looking at the MRC 1370.
Where did the OP purchase his MRC unit. They seem to be out of stock at the places I looked at and ebay used ones are the same price as new.


----------

